# Ivan Balabanov videos



## oklahomasar (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking for Ivan videos to buy or have a copy of.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Copies are an infrigement of Copyright, which is breaking the law. 

You may be able to find a used set, but they are in high demand!


----------



## oklahomasar (Sep 22, 2009)

I know I have search ebay and amazon. I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, I've been looking too! I finally gave up and just bought them outright.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

try the publisher/producer:

http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/

that's where I bought mine


----------

